# Joint rollers... I **** at hand rolling!



## smotpoker (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone ever bought or use an auto joint roller? Wondering how well they work as I **** at rolling by hand...


----------



## Melissa (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah they work just fine :joint4:

still prefer to hand roll tho :lama:


----------



## Mutt (Dec 10, 2007)

smotpoker said:
			
		

> Anyone ever bought or use an auto joint roller? Wondering how well they work as I **** at rolling by hand...


 
Get a bag and keep rolling and rolling till you get one right.
To me its part of the "right of passage" of smoking MJ to twist a good doobie up. 
If you were toking with me, I'd make you sit all day till you got a perfect one rolled up to smoke...In the mean time, I'd twist one up for myself to toke while watching you roll it right..giving you incentive. :rofl:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 10, 2007)

not to worry, my friend.... when I first started smoking weed, I sucked at rolling too. so this is what I did...

I bought (spelling?) myself one of those cigarette making machines... u know the one that u put tobacco in and slide it into an empty cigarette tube?... well... do so with weed in place of the tobacco. whalla!!! a PERFECT cannon to smoke. 

now... doing it this method has the benefit of just more than making perfect, cigarette sized joints.... you can roll up 20 of those and put them into an empty cigarette pack (they r king sized only) with the filters up and if anyone, including the cops - cuz they check cigarette packs for joints in them, looks at the pack, they assume they r simply cigarettes.

to smoke these bad boys, you simply rip off the filter and toss... walla...perfect cannon-sized joint 

there's a stealth way to transport mj for ya, people


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 10, 2007)

Well hell, Mutt, don't just let that thing sit there, spark it up!


----------



## octobong007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Get a bag and keep rolling and rolling till you get one right.
> To me its part of the "passage of rights" of smoking MJ to twist a good doobie up.
> If you were toking with me, I'd make you sit all day till you got a perfect one rolled up to smoke...In the mean time, I'd twist one up for myself to toke while watching you roll it right..giving you incentive. :rofl:


 
at least i'd give him one hit, just to kick him in gear.... http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=hR950dyLJ90 have fun learnin


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Dec 10, 2007)

I used to hand twist before i got a space case grinder , a dug out , and a rolling machine. Now i may use more weed to roll a joint, but it takes all of a minute and a half.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 10, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Well hell, Mutt, don't just let that thing sit there, spark it up!


 
:48: :hubba:


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 10, 2007)

i personally dont like rolling machines i dont think they hit the same... a little harder to hit them so more of a waste of weed and just not as fun


----------



## Mutt (Dec 10, 2007)

can always do the dollar bill trick...bout the same as those cheapo plastic rollers.
Take the herb put it in a dollar bill...roll it a bit then while holding the herb put a paper in it and roll it up till the glue line lick and finish the roll. takes a lil practice but knocks out a doobie just as good as an auto roller IMO.
but i will stick to the "old fashioned" way.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

Hang on a min im gonna go and roll up a J for you all to see i used to have to roll my own smokes before i was allowed to smoke ciggs in the house when i was a kid so i have tons of EXP. points in this game brb with a few pics


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 10, 2007)

Rolling is an art and everyone close to me knows I take it very seriously... Especially when being able to get charged for possession of paraphernalia.  So, when I started smoking, I watched and studied people rolling joints.  I practiced over and over again... When I smoked with friends I would tell them to get comfortable because it is going to take me ten minuted to roll a spliff we can smoke and enjoy... Not struggle to keep burning properly.  Practice and patience and you will be so happy once you learn.  

Now, 5,000 spliffs later, it takes 3 times longer to break apart the bud than rolling a smoke.  Keep going man!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2007)

I can't roll worth a darn either, but I assure you I can load one of the best bowls you've ever smoked.....


----------



## Growdude (Dec 10, 2007)

This the original Bugler rolling machine
Makes a nice fatty


----------



## thestandard (Dec 10, 2007)

Rolling is most DEFINITLEY an art form. Cones, pinners, regular sized, double sized, tulips and all - rolling is a rite of passage. I promise, keep trying and eventually it clicks all at once and you'll never look back. My friend can roll a 99-100% perfect cone with just his thumb and forefinger in less than 30 sec, I'm dead serious too; he gets it every time..

Blunts are easier. Start rolling swishers and peach optimos, move up to kingpins or something, then papers.. zig zags are the basic tool of the trade, but not the easiest option


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

:tokie: OK OK so it was more then a min but i had a suprise guest drop in to burn it with me after i got it twisted. rolling a joint is one of lifes finest things the better you roll it the better it smokes if you really want to roll great joints id suggest taking the time to go and get a can of regular cigg tobacco and sitting down and rolling till you get the idea of it once you get it right youll love doing it for life :tokie:


Edit: it took me 6 mins to roll that fatty and 15 to make this post :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 10, 2007)

Spark it up Dub.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Spark it up Dub.


 
And here i thought that bird couldnt fly!?! Dont you know that he took right off the fence and picked up Elmo on the way to Harry Potheads house to burn it up!! Really thats why it took me so long to make the post is i was partaking of the roll :stoned:



			
				growdude said:
			
		

> This the original Bugler rolling machine


 man i havent seen one of those in a long long time in a suburb that is not so far away.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 10, 2007)

Like the little grinder Dubbaman, the proper consistancy to the pot is crucial to a good doob.


----------



## night501 (Dec 11, 2007)

when i was in college i rolled my own cigs. aftergoing threw 2 16oz. bags of tobacco i stepped it up to some long cut pipe tobacco( it had a closer consistancy) now i have friends drop by my house who cant roll and give me an eighth to roll their bags into joints for them. i even ask why they dont go get a rolling machiene and they tell me that its just a better finished product when you take the time to do a proper handroll.
what did clowns like that do before they developed pre-rolled ciggs?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 11, 2007)

night501 said:
			
		

> what did clowns like that do before they developed pre-rolled ciggs?


 
they bummed them off people who could roll smokes... of course


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 11, 2007)

in my earlier post I recommended the automatic ciggarette rolling machine, but that was only cuz the person originally said they were useless at rolling, so I offered an alternative.

However, I do agree that every true pot smoker needs to be able to twist a fattie by hand in no time at all. everyone that I know that smokes pot regularly can. plus... when you get good enough, you can start rolling those multiple-paper "tree branches" :hubba: 

just like with everything in life, practice makes perfect... heck... I can roll a joint in the dark with no scissors usually faster than someone can fumble around to look for and light a smoke... and I'm missing a tendon in my right pointer finger, and both my pinkies have been broken and healed up deformed and don't work properly  lol

just give 'er a try, bud.... u'll get it eventually.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 11, 2007)

i cant do it either, what i need is a nice slow-mo close up of a few jays being rolled - this would help me i think - or a ton of guides can help me get an idea too 

http://www.weedfarmer.com/joint_rolling/index.htm

http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/how-to-roll-a-joint.html

http://www.drugs-plaza.com/marijuana/how_to_roll_a_joint.htm

http://www.smokingwithstyle.com/pentechnique.htm


----------



## Miss Lead (Dec 11, 2007)

joint rolling a like riding a bike.  and also a good skill to have.  :afroweed:

this is what my dad tought me and it's really the key I think. 

* "Roll from the middle - out.  dont worry about the shake that falls out the ends.  and when you're done rolling, just pinch the ends real good"



first.  crease the paper towards the bottom. 
**







then  fill.  put the goods in the middle and leave a little empty at the ends.  






then, holding in the middle, start rolling back and forth to 'shape' the goods.  see how I'm holding in the center?  not worrying about the ends.  you will obviously be using both hands.  lol 






then, start the roll.  unroll as far as possible without emptying the thing.  then, with the tips of your thumbnails, tuck the end of the paper in. and start rollin slowly.  with rhythm.  notice that I'm still not doing anything with the ends.  






still rolling.  still not paying attention to the ends






then when you get the end where all you can see is the sticky strip, lick it, and finish rolling.  THEN you may pinch and twist the ends as you see fit.  






light it up!  




*


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice Miss Lead!  You should submit that here.


----------



## goddog (Dec 11, 2007)

I USE A DOLLAR BILL IF IM IN A HURRY....

practice with kitchen herbs......


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 11, 2007)

when i roll my joints i use two papers sometimes to make it extra tight and add a lil extra bud into it... anyone else do this or is this just me?


----------



## akirahz (Dec 11, 2007)

wow, very nice guide miss ! can't wait to try out that technique


----------



## Mutt (Dec 11, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Nice Miss Lead! You should submit that here.


but can you upload them to the gallery and not imageshack....we like to leave pics on an amsterdam server here not a US based one for your own security


----------



## theminx (Dec 11, 2007)

i prefer to hand roll ,and once you get the hang of it( which u will ),you will never want to use a roller again ,thers no satisfaction in it :tokie:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 11, 2007)

Miss Lead said:
			
		

> this is what my dad tought me and it's really the key I think.
> *"Roll from the middle - out. dont worry about the shake that falls out the ends. and when you're done rolling, just pinch the ends real good"*
> *first. crease the paper towards the bottom. *
> *then fill. put the goods in the middle and leave a little empty at the ends. *
> ...


 
Aye Tis a family secret and should never be shared with an outsider :rofl: Passed down from doob roller to doob roller till the end of time nice hoot :aok:


----------



## Hick (Dec 12, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Aye Tis a family secret and should never be shared with an outsider :rofl: Passed down from doob roller to doob roller till the end of time nice hoot :aok:



....YUP...need to put some dope in that paper too.


----------



## Miss Lead (Dec 12, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> but can you upload them to the gallery and not imageshack....we like to leave pics on an amsterdam server here not a US based one for your own security



yes!  done.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 12, 2007)

toke it!​


----------

